

Recession hits hard- people take to selling kidneys online - maxer
http://www.follor.com/2009/09/recession-hit-you-need-money-now-sell-a-kidney/
People are trying to sell their kidneys online as the world struggles with their debts
======
CodeMage
Empty of useful content. Here's how to prove your point:

1) Show your readers that 20,234 searches in one month, coming from all over
the world, is actually a big number. Maybe compare it to the pre-recession
numbers for the same search terms.

2) Do some research and present results that show how many of those searches
come from people who really tried to sell a kidney.

3) Present some proof that all this has anything to do with recession. The
comparison that I mentioned in the point #1 is a good start.

